# satellite pic of yard, top dress and reseed help



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

Here is google satellite pic of yard. it's basically 0.20 acre, house is 36 feet by 26 feet not including back deck, and the boat is a 20'.

 in southern ct, house faces west. Not a fanatic by any means but prefer a better looking section of yard than in pics.
 Right now in sections 1 and 2 i think I got destroyed by bugs end of summer, see below pics. I'm thinking it may be best to just rent some equipment and redo from scratch with seed for just sections 1 and 2 which are my back yard; looking for advice on this as well as taking the entire yard into account if it becomes more economical.
 Contrary to the satellite pic sections 4 and 5 in the front are fine I don't need to touch those.
 Section 3 on the side gets beat by sun the most, it's not in bad condition so depending on cost and labor it could be left alone and I'd be ok with it.
 Looking for advice on "top dressing" ? Sections 1, 2, 3 don't have much topsoil which i think is part of the problem. Take a shovel can't get more than 2-3 inches down before rock.
 I've gotten 1 cubic yard of topsoil and/or compost via my truck numerous times, but it doesn't go far. Is top dressing something i could do, with equipment rental, or would it be best to hire a landscaper? I've rented the home depot Classen aerator and power rake machines in the past, that's the extent of my experience. How would I look for a service or a professional to do this kind of work, what are they called?


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

@r7k have you done a soil test yet? The addition of top dressing or compost may or may not be needed.

You can rent a machine like this if you truly need to top dress.

https://youtu.be/WnPHp2bRjqc

From the pics it is a little hard to tell if it bugs or fungus. It almost looks like the later, but there are folks here who are much better at diagnosing those than I am.

If you truly had a soil issue you could always bring in a landscaper to add top soil and regrade the area, but I suspect that may not be needed.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

+1 on the soil test. You need to get a baseline on what you're working with.

Do you have any close up photos when these were taken? It will help to identify the issue(s) and what type of grasses you have.

What type of care have have you given the lawn (i.e. fertility, watering, mowing practices, etc.) over the past year or so.

Once a little more info is available, we can work on a game plan for the season. If you haven't checked out the Cool Season guide, please do. If you plan on spending a bit of time and effort to get the lawn into shape, you might consider starting a lawn journal to document what you've done, and track your progress. Photos can be a nice addition.


----------

